
Tesla just sold $4B worth of Model 3's in 24 hours - morganwilde
This was announced at the end of the Model 3 event by Elon himself. Wow.
======
gk1
No it didn't. The reservations simply get you a spot in line, and they're
fully refundable.

~~~
morganwilde
So is every single Apple product they sell on their opening weekend. Of course
the difference is customers walk away with that product and pay full price,
but I feel that the revenue projection is important.

